# What kind of worms are these? Dog poo pic



## bchaney (Jun 14, 2012)

They are about 1/2" long. They seem too long to be tapeworm segments and too short for other worms. How long are hookworms? O and they were moving...


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

They look to be either roundworms or hookworms.

I'd be putting a call into the vet for some Drontal Plus or Panacur.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Hookworms are generally too small to really be visible in the stool. Honestly it's hard to tell from the picture, but they look like tapeworm segments to me. Personally I would just bring a stool sample into the vet instead of asking on an internet forum if you're not sure.


----------



## bchaney (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep, the vet said they're tapeworms. Gave him a shot and he's good to go.


----------



## christi15063 (Jul 29, 2012)

Did you puppy also have an in larged belly too.


----------



## bchaney (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't think so... it wasn't obviously bigger than usual.


----------

